# Do You Like Fortune Cookie Remakes?



## Emolga59 (Oct 26, 2019)

Personally I like them but I wish they would also give you memories despite being remakes.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 26, 2019)

i kinda hate them

sorry nana, i like apple's better


----------



## WynterFrost (Oct 26, 2019)

depends on the cookie. I like the recoloured wedding set and the pastel glazier but I'm still not going to be spending my leaf tickets on them


----------



## lexy_ (Oct 27, 2019)

it depends on the cookie but new object is still better ^^ than a remake


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2019)

I think they're very unoriginal and all they do is tell us that Nintendo is running out of ideas.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 27, 2019)

I think I dislike more when they re-color event items or previously free items and make them into cookies.
I dislike general re-makes as well, in terms of both re-colors and re-used templates.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 27, 2019)

No they annoy me. I get really excited to see new cookies so when it's a re-make I just feel disappointed. ESPECIALLY if it's a re-make of event items like Snow said.


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 28, 2019)

I’m fairly new to the game so remakes are just like new cookies to me. However, unless it was a very popular one I’m not really a fan of remakes. It would be so disappointing to get excited for a brand new cookie only to find its one I could have bought or did in fact buy from before.


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 5, 2019)

I think I'm mostly neutral towards them.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think they're very unoriginal and all they do is tell us that Nintendo is running out of ideas.



Yeah and especially all the pastel ones are getting out of hand, it's getting ridiculous. I do like Maple's though, Diana's was one of my faves and it's cool to see a season non-pastel take.

Soo yeah how about re-releasing Lily's instead? HMMMMM INTENSIFIES -insert jojo meme-


----------



## Romaki (Nov 6, 2019)

I haven't played for long, but after experiencing the first recolor of a cookie I already saw I can say I'm not a fan. Recolors can be fun, but seeing the exact same set but dark or whatever is kinda boring. But I guess more color options for nice furniture pieces and clothes isn't negative whatsoever, I rather just see new things.


----------



## Verecund (Nov 7, 2019)

I think they?re boring and there hasn?t been a recolour cookie yet that I?ve liked better than the original. All of them so far are among my least favourite cookies (although I mostly like Maple?s if hers counts as a recolour). Plus I?ve gotten the five-star white gothic rose rug and I had _eight_ grim rosewater cookies show up for Bells, so I?m very bitter towards them.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2019)

Verecund said:


> I think they’re boring and there hasn’t been a recolour cookie yet that I’ve liked better than the original. All of them so far are among my least favourite cookies (although I mostly like Maple’s if hers counts as a recolour). Plus I’ve gotten the five-star white gothic rose rug and I had _eight_ grim rosewater cookies show up for Bells, so I’m very bitter towards them.



Well yeah maple is technically a fall remake/recolor of some of Dianas cookie items so yeah.


----------

